# No Internet, Computer or T.V for a month



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

OK so this isn't directly related to social anxiety but I spend way too much time on the internet (I spend about 50 hours a week on the internet :blank), as well as watching television (about 10 hours).

I feel as though I'm missing out on life and that while others are out living life I just sit and stare at a screen all day, so I have decided to go through the whole of July without turning on my computer, accessing the internet on my phone or watching T.V.

I am aiming to spend more time reading, walking and spending time with friends. I'm also going to try and pick up a new hobby or two.

Anyone ever try something similar? How did it go?


----------



## Vykan12 (Apr 24, 2010)

Good luck mate. I've personally given up videogames about a year ago, and severely cut back on television watching (only download shows occasionally). I'll warn you though, I found myself substituting the absence of videogames with more internet time, basically always filling the void with lazy activity. It takes a hell of a commitment to consistently stay away from these escapist, distracting activities.


----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

If you are not playing world of warcraft you will be just fine


----------



## dust3000 (Oct 13, 2009)

I've been trying to not play internet games since April. I don't think I missed out on anything by not playing But I didn't replace them with anything much and I have gone back to them several times. But I think I expected to.

I still spend a lot of time on the internet... mainly browsing forums that don't interest me that much. I suppose that will eventually be my next challenge to cut down my time on those...

One thing that helps me is keeping a daily record of the fact that I am not playing games, but you might not need to.
I also have a small list of things to do each day, like going for a walk, not that I always get through that.


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

I did that kind of. If you get rid of all that stuff, you're pretty much throwing out all your sources of entertainment. It's kind of like trying to go on a crash diet and having it fail.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

I remember once I had to disconnect my Internet connection for 3 months. during that time I used to be on it every chance I had. and man I realized how many productive things can be done during that whole time. I also began to think more rational regarding my sa. everything seemed more clear. it was like being on the computer was a temporary distraction to the problems I was having during that time.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

SupaDupaFly said:


> I remember once I had to disconnect my Internet connection for 3 months. during that time I used to be on it every chance I had. and man *I realized how many productive things can be done during that whole time.* I also began to think more rational regarding my sa. everything seemed more clear. it was like being on the computer was a temporary distraction to the problems I was having during that time.


This is so true.


----------



## moveon (Mar 28, 2009)

I did this for one week. It went pretty well. I read a lot and i spent a lot of time thinking. Good luck man.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

One Man Wolfpack said:


> OK so this isn't directly related to social anxiety but I spend way too much time on the internet (I spend about 50 hours a week on the internet :blank), as well as watching television (about 10 hours).
> 
> I feel as though I'm missing out on life and that while others are out living life I just sit and stare at a screen all day, so I have decided to go through the whole of July without turning on my computer, accessing the internet on my phone or watching T.V.
> 
> ...


Oh just a month, I did it for several years, it was absolutely spiffing,
I would rise at 6 am, feed the cat, milk and feed the goats, feed the chickens, go for breakfast, collect the eggs, in the bath and out by 8:30 chores done for the day,
Ready to explore the countryside and burns and rivers on the outside days, and able to chill and play music in my lovely crofthouse on not such outside days.
Sounds good? Reaallyyy goooodddd
A guy came out from the town to try and sell me a computer, I said no no no....


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

I did this because i had no other choice
My cable got cut off and internet too.
My friends just drink and smoke and thats all they had to offer.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

I'd die of boredom if I didn't have those 3 things, even for a month! I don't spend all day with them though, plenty of time for reading and walks too.
Good luck to you, hope you make new friends and find new hobbies.

I'd rather carry on as I am personally and not deprive myself of the few pleasures I have in my crappy life. I can't force people to like me, time moves the same for everyone regardless how we spend it. May as well do what makes you happy and not what you think others expect you to do. Life is too short.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

The best thing about a decent spell with no box, net, or moby, is the *massively increased freespace* in your mind to *exercize creativity*.


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

One Man Wolfpack said:


> OK so this isn't directly related to social anxiety but I spend way too much time on the internet (I spend about 50 hours a week on the internet :blank), as well as watching television (about 10 hours).
> 
> I feel as though I'm missing out on life and that while others are out living life I just sit and stare at a screen all day, so I have decided to go through the whole of July without turning on my computer, accessing the internet on my phone or watching T.V.
> 
> ...


why don't you try cutting down on them instead of stopping outright? you could set time-limits.


----------



## Chandan (Mar 4, 2012)

One Man Wolfpack said:


> OK so this isn't directly related to social anxiety but I spend way too much time on the internet (I spend about 50 hours a week on the internet :blank), as well as watching television (about 10 hours).
> 
> I feel as though I'm missing out on life and that while others are out living life I just sit and stare at a screen all day, so I have decided to go through the whole of July without turning on my computer, accessing the internet on my phone or watching T.V.
> 
> ...


Whoa!Man,I couldn't give up the internet for more than a day!I would just pine away.

But,I have tried to give up the compu screen many a times and it hasn't really worked for me.You could try working out or start a hobby,anything to occupy your mind.
I know it's corny,but it's true:An idle mind is a devil's workshop.

Good luck in your efforts.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

no sure, but it's summer!! u can do a lot outdoors!


----------

